# pb synchro podcasts



## kaboum (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros souci avec mon ipad mini (1ère génération): lorsque je sélectionne les podcasts (à partir d'iTunes) que je veux transférer, iTunes me dit pas de problème et les transfère. La mémoire de l'iPad est bien impactée par ce transfert et je peux même faire une recherche à partir de l'iPad (en glissant un doigt vers le bas à partir du menu ppal) et il trouve le podcst recherché (donc bien présent dans l'iPAd).
Par contre au moment de le lancer, il n'y a plus personne!
Ca ouvre l'app podcast mais celle ci est vide!
Idem en ouvrant directement cette app, elle est vide...
J'ai restauré à zéro l'iPad et rien n'y fait.
Qqun a une idée?

Merci!


----------

